# Hawk's Meet Results 3/15



## chicken_hawk (Mar 18, 2014)

Those of you who know me or have followed my superdrol log know I had a Pling meet this past weekend. It was the Mid-West Show Me classic where 120 lifters gathered in a very large event room to put their bodies to the test. The meet was USPA sanctioned and the lifters divided into 2 subcategories. Lifters 198 and under competed on platform one while the big boys and equipped lifter where on number two. 

I was competing in the 275 classic raw master's division weighing in at only 258 with all but my shoes on. I simply wanted to see what I could lift without risking cutting water and since my prep period went haywire it seamed like a good choice.

We arrived the day before to weigh in put the feed bag on then crashed at the event motel...thanks to Nyquil I slept nicely. We woke up at 5:30 and headed to IHOP for some french toast and bacon. I was feeling good but the closer we got the more anxious I got. Not nervous as much as wanted to get things going as I was in the third flight. That's the down side of big meets, get psyched...relax...wait and repeat two more times.

First up was the squat ( I only remember my final attempts in exact lbs). I opened with 525 and rocked it deep and easy... 3 whites. Next was 566...also 3 whites. At this point I knew I had the strength for 585 safely, but on the walk out I got wobely and could not stop it on the way down...so I stopped the lift and racked it. Not too bad, but I had more in the tank.

I opened the bench with 375 and nailed it, so I bumped it to 393 and that went up fairly well but was heavy. I had to choose between 402 and 413...I decided to go for it. And while my left arm stalled a bit on the way up, but locked it out for another 3 whites.

By the time the dead lift came around I was ready to fall asleep. Fortunately, my buddy had some ammonia caps...thank the maker. I decided to try to summon something extra. I had already decided to open with 535 and pulled it easy, so I bumped it to 565 and that went up a little harder, but I had more if I could summon the ambition. I had the bar loaded with 587 then let out a few things before I gripped it and ripped it up for three more whites.

The total for the day was 1563 and enough to win my class and the open 275.... if ...I had only paid the entry fee for both classes. But I didn't so only one trophy for the Hawk.

Anyway, I have my eyes on the USPA National record for Masters 242 which is 1543. I plan to go for that in June at a local meet held at my gym. 

Happy lifting brothers,
Hawk


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice work Hawk!  You killed it!   You definitely putting the work.   Your next meet its going to**be all eyes on you.  Nice work brother and great log!


----------



## MattG (Mar 18, 2014)

Hell yeah, congrats brother! You must be feelin like a king right about now:headbang:


----------



## Big-John (Mar 18, 2014)

I was waiting for your results! Awesome job brother!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 18, 2014)

Excellent job brother


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 18, 2014)

Impressive numbers bro. Good job.


----------



## feen (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice man....congrats. .....


----------



## psych (Mar 18, 2014)

sheiko! sheiko! sheiko!


----------



## Slate23 (Mar 18, 2014)

Congrats man. You deserve it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 18, 2014)

Was wondering how it was going brutha. Fukn aye right. Way to get some win notches in that belt of yours.:action-smiley-033:


----------



## srd1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ya buddy thats the stuff!!!! Congrats man great numbers!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the adaboys gents!

Feeling pretty good right now and am going to take it nice and easy the rest of the week.

Look for my new log coming soon!

Hawk


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice job hawk. I had a buddy doing a power lifting meet on the 15th as well. I guess this was probably the same one. He's 2.5 years out from a brutal pec tare that almost cost him his life.  He would've been in your class,  he's a big boy as well.


----------



## BigBob (Mar 18, 2014)

Very Impressive Hawk! Good for You! :headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## ME (Mar 18, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## BIG D (Mar 18, 2014)

sick lifts brotha!


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 18, 2014)

Badass big Hawk!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## myosaurus (Mar 19, 2014)

bravo!


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 22, 2014)

Man not even a phone call!!? WTF!?  LOl j/k Man that is great news . 
Did ya holler at Ed and mention it? That is awesome . Did Nate not lift?
Talk soon..  CONGRATS!      ... T


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 22, 2014)

Great job Hawk, your a serious IRON athlete!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 22, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Man not even a phone call!!? WTF!?  LOl j/k Man that is great news .
> Did ya holler at Ed and mention it? That is awesome . Did Nate not lift?
> Talk soon..  CONGRATS!      ... T



Ha ha...Nate didn't make the entry dead line, but he went down and wrapped my knees as well as provided some coaching as well. It was fine because we will both be doing a local meet in June. Then he will be shooting for the world record and I for the National Master's record , then we can drive up there and brag a little at that celebration BBQ!

Hawk


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 23, 2014)

Good stuff man..serious weight being lifted there...


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 23, 2014)

You are da man Hawk! Very nice


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey I told ya my Carne asada is the bomb on the grill. 
I learned that really well hanging out in mexico for a month at a time. 
We'll get out by Liiliebridges next time you come. Promise no pneumonia !
Congrats again and keep that steady climb going... T


----------



## slide (Mar 24, 2014)

That's impressive as hell, Hawk...great work and nice write-up too. Looking fwd to seeing you break some records in the coming months...

-s


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words fellas !

Hawk


----------



## Big-John (Mar 25, 2014)

Hawk it's a treat just to have you on this board.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 25, 2014)

Big-John said:


> Hawk it's a treat just to have you on this board.



Thanks bro,
Hawk


----------



## FordFan (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats and good luck in the future


----------

